# planted 10oz "betta" bowl



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

one of those little bowls you see betta displayed in. i planted that!

http://i.imgur.com/GMc0gQz.jpg

cabomba, pennywort, and scarlet hygro. all clippings from larger tanks.

does not house a betta, my pea puffer is in there now, but only until later tonight. this will eventually become home to some cherry shrimp.

pea puffer: http://i.imgur.com/LeLZ6U4.jpg


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG that puffer is so cute.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Thats an awesome idea for like a work desk or something! =D
And looks great!


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

Daw, I love it!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Where do you get one of those?!!! The puffer is ADORABLE! I think cherries would look nice in there. Or get sexy dancer shrimp. I think they are salt water though.....


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

i got him from an lfs that had 5-6 in with a bunch of other fish. here is some scale:

http://i.imgur.com/PhWpSF0.jpg

calm down, its for cigarettes.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i love pea puffers ^_^ I also love snails. dilemma. never ended up getting one, lol!


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

aokashi said:


> i love pea puffers ^_^ I also love snails. dilemma. never ended up getting one, lol!


i was going to wait to get my shrimp in a jar, but then i went to the store and there he was. i couldn't help myself.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Loooooove pea puffers! Great idea for the jar. Plants are really all they ate suited for.


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

> Plants are really all they ate suited for.


I was planning on throwing a couple cherry shrimp in after a few weeks maybe 2 of them. So you think its too cramped?


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it is going to be almost impossible to get stable enough temperature and water parameters in a container that size. Shrimp are not really the hardiest things, even though cherry reds seem to be among the hardiest.


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

VJM said:


> I think it is going to be almost impossible to get stable enough temperature and water parameters in a container that size. Shrimp are not really the hardiest things, even though cherry reds seem to be among the hardiest.


The temp should stay almosy exactly room temp bc of the size? Or maybe a little cooler? It is in my bedroom. As long as the benificial bacteria have somewhere to grow and the plants take root, wont it cycle?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

uh... it wont cycle, but the plants will take up nutrients. same thing. lol
i recommend dropping a few snails in to create a more complete system.

you should try cherry shrimps, they're pretty darn hardy.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

jstn said:


> one of those little bowls you see betta displayed in. i planted that!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GMc0gQz.jpg
> 
> ...


Cutest thing ever! Keep us posted on it's progress. I hope is thrives.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh by the way. pea puffers jump. a lot of fish do, keep a cover on your tanks...
is he only taking live food as of now? or frozen?


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

aokashi said:


> oh by the way. pea puffers jump. a lot of fish do, keep a cover on your tanks...
> is he only taking live food as of now? or frozen?


I've only fed him live food so thats all he has taken so far ha


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

aokashi said:


> uh... it wont cycle, but the plants will take up nutrients. same thing. lol
> i recommend dropping a few snails in to create a more complete system.
> 
> you should try cherry shrimps, they're pretty darn hardy.


It will cycle if i put an air stone in there, right?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

there's really no need to try and cycle it. I have shrimps in a .3 gallon jar XD
as long as the plants and jar is established you can stock stuff...


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Pea puffers can be pretty active. I say no less than 5 gallons for these guys. Are you feeding him snails? They need to be fed snails because of there never ending growing teeth.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

VJM said:


> I think it is going to be almost impossible to get stable enough temperature and water parameters in a container that size. Shrimp are not really the hardiest things, even though cherry reds seem to be among the hardiest.


Shrimp (especially RCS) will be just fine in a system this size. I wouldn't keep more than 2, but there is another forum I frequent where someone has bred (repeatedly) RCS in a planted wine glass.


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

*sweet*



aokashi said:


> there's really no need to try and cycle it. I have shrimps in a .3 gallon jar XD
> as long as the plants and jar is established you can stock stuff...



that looks really good man, how often do you change the water? i have a similar jar i will post a pic of later with a potted microsword. the puffer is doing well in his new home, i actually had a bunch of baby shrimp swimming around my tank, so i just put them in the jar with the adults. 

the betta tank thing is has one shrimp and one snail i will be moving later, i've done some trimming and a water change.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

um... once... when I remember? XD i dont like changing the water params too much, it's just a personal preference~


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

Disaster. My pea puffer along with all the shrimp in the tank died. I just came home and they were floating


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Woah. Do you know what happened?


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

Best i can tell it was just a shock. The ammonia spiked i've only been gone an hour and i checked my params yesterday!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no!
did you cycle your tank before adding the puffer and shrimps?


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Oh no!
> did you cycle your tank before adding the puffer and shrimps?


Yes and the shrimp have been in the tank for weeks now there were 40-50 babies swimming around too. All dead!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

huh weird... what were the nitrate levels?


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

params yesterday (well, day before now):

ph 7.6
am 1-2ppm
no2 0-0.25ppm
no3 0-5ppm


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

and how big was the tank? Strange to have it spike. unless something died...


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

aokashi said:


> and how big was the tank? Strange to have it spike. unless something died...


2.5g. One of the shrimp may have died, but it couldn't have been in there for more than 2 hours.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah, 2.5 gallons is pretty small to buffer the concequences of a death. my own 2.5 is insanely heavily planted. I've had two otos die in there (one stuck behind the filter, the other just didn't eat). One I found two days later and took out. the other one I never found... but their decaying bodies didn't impact the water quality at all. Reason why I love love love love plants.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I want a thousand of those little jars for NPT's!! Those ghost shrimp looking at the camera are just CUTE


----------

